# MKIII great plates...



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

My cabby won't lay in the rear since the wheels are so far forward. Are great plates the answer? 
I've searched a little and it looks as though they are a obsolete part. Seems to carry a lot of controversy. Not sure I understand why though. 

Any way, is that the solution to moving the center of the wheel back? Is there anywhere to buy them? Or even better are there any drawings with dimensions? I'll make my own.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

The great plates have carried a lot of controversy as they have been known to cause premature bag failures in the rear of mkiv's due to the angle the bag is made to operate in with the great plates installed. However, on a mk3 this shouldn't be an issue since your setup would be a true bag-on-strut piece (vs. the separate bag and shock combo mkiv's use). I'd say you'd be fine running them if you could find them.

Also, are there rear fender liners on your car? I can't remember if mk3's came with them, but if they did and that is where your tires are hitting the unibody, you might be able to section it so the rears have more downward travel available.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Also, from that picture it looks like you are running fairly chunky tires. Going with something that offers a bit more stretch may help as well.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I like my tires like I like my women! :laugh:
Yea my tires are chunky. I kinda like them. I'm scared of bending my wheels. And I don't have loot for new tires right now. 
The tire sits on the front side of the wheel arch. There are no liners in the rear.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

hah, I hear you....but some stretchy stretch will get you down in the rear.


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

Can you stretch over a 7" wheel?


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I wouldn't see why not, but I've never tried to stretch on that size.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

have you looked into a drop plate?

banchwerks sells drop plates that also add some camber...not sure if this will help you but im sure some people will be interested in them

http://www.banchwerks.com/plates.html

more info here: http://forums.kilometermagazine.com/showthread.php?5417702-Banchwerks-Drop-Plates


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't want to drop it any more since I'll have to add air to the bags to get it to roll and it will ride like ass.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

And those things will make your situation worse...they push your wheel out another half an inch on each corner.


----------

